# For people who have had babies,do you hate it when people come up to you in public?



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

My wife and I have had my sister in laws 6 week old for about three days now....In public everyone is starring at the kid and walking up to us asking questions.Saying "Aw look at the little baby!"It's annoying after so many people come up to us asking a bunch of questions.Having a little baby definitely draws attention to you.My question is for you all who have had kids,Is it annoying to you?Did you get tired of it?And why do people make such a big deal out of babies?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Awww don't be a stick in the mud...babies are beautiful and a cause for celebration

It never got old having people admire my beautiful little boy.It's a topic of common ground and people feel a certain pull toward new parents and new babies.That's not a bad thing!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

babies and puppies always have strangers making comments

they're just being nice and reacting to what they find cute, as long as they aren't picking up the baby or anything like that, just smile and say thanks and be on your way


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Jack I said:


> My wife and I have had my sister in laws 6 week old for about three days now....In public everyone is starring at the kid and walking up to us asking questions.Saying "Aw look at the little baby!"It's annoying after so many people come up to us asking a bunch of questions.Having a little baby definitely draws attention to you.My question is for you all who have had kids,Is it annoying to you?Did you get tired of it?And why do people make such a big deal out of babies?


LOL, try having an American redhead baby in 1990 China. You think you have a bit more attention than you can handle, trust me you can handle it. Just say sorry to the people who inquire and tell them you are in 'relaxing family mode' and could they please excuse you since you're drained and can't engage in chit chat and want to enjoy your meal/enjoy your walk/watch the birds....etc.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

It's no biggie. Besides, sometimes you can get some pretty good parenting tricks from these people. Most of the people who did approach us were later on in years, so they've most likely raised kids and grand kids and picking their brains a little with idle chit chat isn't a bad thing.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

No, not annoyed by it. Since we had a set of twins, we got so much attention. Our son was also a major "flirt" with women as an infant and a toddler. My estranged husband used to like to take him on shopping trips. Every sales clerk would immediately assist him.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

No, I relish in pride. I love when people notice how cute my little kids are. My daughter was a laughing baby.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I usually say something to crying babies

Baby: wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!
me: awww, it can't be _that_ bad?
Baby: (pauses to look at me) wahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Awww don't be a stick in the mud...babies are beautiful and a cause for celebration
> 
> It never got old having people admire my beautiful little boy.It's a topic of common ground and people feel a certain pull toward new parents and new babies.That's not a bad thing!


How can it not get annoying having people ask you the same questions constantly...Today in the doctors office someone actually said"Is she a crybaby"?LOL.....All babies are crybabies!People have seen probably hundreds of babies and still act like they have never seen one in their entire lives.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack I said:


> How can it not get annoying having people ask you the same questions constantly...Today in the doctors office someone actually said"Is she a crybaby"?LOL.....All babies are crybabies!People have seen probably hundreds of babies and still act like they have never seen one in their entire lives.


I've seen hundreds of puppies yet I still have a melty heart and squeal like a kid when I see one in public and ask to pet it.

Most people adore cute and innocent things in life.We love surrounding ourselves in those things and inquiring about those things.
I guess it's annoying to some people but it's not going to stop so you may as well smile and accept it


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

I know how you feel OP. I have a 4 month old and a 6 year old. I don't get all gooey over babies and I get uncomfortable with strangers commenting and trying to strike up conversation about my kids. I'm an introvert though and really would just prefer to keep to myself. 

I don't think I would go so far as to say it is annoying but it definitely is something I could do without. My SO on the other hand LOVES the attention our kids get. I just step aside when he is there and let him deal with it.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

It depends on the person and what they do/say. In general no. Most of the people make it short with something nice. The ones that want to chat seem to be older folks (60,70,80's etc) and as my parents were 86 and 92 when they died I'm sympathetic and try to be nice. We're all going to be old someday..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Jack I said:


> My wife and I have had my sister in laws 6 week old for about three days now....In public everyone is starring at the kid and walking up to us asking questions.Saying "Aw look at the little baby!"It's annoying after so many people come up to us asking a bunch of questions.Having a little baby definitely draws attention to you.My question is for you all who have had kids,Is it annoying to you?Did you get tired of it?And why do people make such a big deal out of babies?


I will never understand , for the life of me, why people would get annoyed over something like this... Just shows how very different some of us are. 

Now me personally.... I NEVER EVER do this... I save the Ooohs & awe's ...I won't even talk to a stranger... simply because ...as ScarletBegonia mentioned....we don't know who the "stick in the mudds" are ...and it ain't worth pi$$ing in their cornflakes, or getting an annoying look back at us. So the most I would do around a new baby is glance & smile. 

But when people are friendly to me, have cute comments / Questions / show an interest with a , make a little joke...unless they are in my face so I can smell their breath or think they can reach out & TOUCH the baby...(That is going too far).... I welcome that with a nice reply ... makes your out & about day a little more interesting... we've had 6 babies in the last 22 yrs... 

Lots of attention... Lots of comments how we have a baseball team, how we'll be sorry we had this many- wait till they're teens! How blessed we are, many asking where's the little girl....bla bla bla....

Never annoyed. 

I've had some go on about how adorable SHE was, and it was our little boy...I still wasn't annoyed... I just  ....and told them SHE was a HE. 









I appreciate friendly people . They make life just a little "sweeter".


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Shoto1984 said:


> It depends on the person and what they do/say. In general no. Most of the people make it short with something nice. The ones that want to chat seem to be older folks (60,70,80's etc) and as my parents were 86 and 92 when they died I'm sympathetic and try to be nice. We're all going to be old someday..





Abe Simpson said:


> We can't bust heads like we used to. But we have our ways. One trick is to tell stories that don't go anywhere. Like the time I caught the ferry to Shelbyville. I needed a new heel for m'shoe. So I decided to go to Morganville, which is what they called Shelbyville in those days. So I tied an onion to my belt. Which was the style at the time. Now, to take the ferry cost a nickel, and in those days, nickels had pictures of bumblebees on 'em. Gimme five bees for a quarter, you'd say. Now where was I... oh yeah. The important thing was that I had an onion tied to my belt, which was the style at the time. You couldn't get white onions, because of the war. The only thing you could get was those big yellow ones...


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> babies and *puppies *always have strangers making comments
> 
> they're just being nice and reacting to what they find cute, as long as they aren't picking up the baby or anything like that, just smile and say thanks and be on your way


That's why as a teenager I didn't mind my parents getting a new puppy. Sure there was more clean up...but the number of girls you talk to when you're a good looking athlete walking a puppy around (springer spaniel) made it all worthwhile. :smthumbup:


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

When the babies were born, no I didn't really mind people coming up to them. Mind you, we lived in a small town then with only one shopping centre, I knew nearly everyone at the shop anyway.

What I didn't like was people commenting before they were born. 'Oh, you're so big.' Me: 'Thanks for pointing that out, I hadn't noticed..'


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a brand new human being. I would be more upset if people did not pay any attention to a baby.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

You should move to Sweden, I heard it's legal there to park your baby in its carriage outside the restaurant or shop while you go in alone for a meal or whatever. Same thing in New Zealand, from what I've heard.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

If it was only one person who did it,it wouldn't be so annoying.But it happens time after time after time after time.People stopping you in public while you're trying to shop.....Then if you were to tell people to their faces"Come On...it's just a baby.Thats a part of life.People have babies.Come on now.I'm sure you've seen plenty of babies".Then you would be considered mean........


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Jack I said:


> If it was only one person who did it,it wouldn't be so annoying.But it happens time after time after time after time.People stopping you in public while you're trying to shop.....Then if you were to tell people to their faces"Come On...it's just a baby.Thats a part of life.People have babies.Come on now.I'm sure you've seen plenty of babies".Then you would be considered mean........


Be thankful, your little baby must be beautiful, he or she could look like this







...then people would run from your buggy once they peeked..


----------



## unexited (May 14, 2012)

we have a newborn, and i just love the way people say, "awwww... he is so cute ", most people just smile or pass a nice comment, or just ask how old is he, but that dosen't bother me much, in fact we enjoy the attention. 

I guess its human nature to admire, appreciate cute things !


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

I never got annoyed at that but I did get annoyed when strangers would touch my baby,especially her hands. It was fun to show her off and answer questions, but please keep your germs to yourself.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I loved it!! I'll gladly show off my kids.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Count your blessings....... I have a friend who is very dark and her husband is white. the child is very fair skinned with straight hair. She says she has been challenged by so called well meaning strangers.......


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes older people love babies! Many lessons came from interactions with strangers when mine were toddlers. They've been offered dollar bills, candy, all kinds of stuff, of course I'm not bragging or anything


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

This exact same thing happened after my son was born.. It didn't bother me though... I knew my son was very cute =) Just son't touch him though!!!!

a lot of people love babies.. i love babies..


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack... I mean this in the nicest way possible.... if you don't like people coming up to you like that and cooing over the baby you are taking care of.... don't ever have kids. 

I have 3 kids. I got compliments and comments about how beautiful they were/are all the time. It didn't bother me a bit. It still doesn't when I get compliments about their manners. The only thing, and I mean the ONLY thing that has ever bothered me is when people feel it is ok to get up there and TOUCH my baby. This mama bear growled. Nobody touches my babies unless they have my permission. 

A baby is a new life. It shows something GOOD in this world. People go gaga over them for that reason. Deal with it. And, as I said in the beginning... if you don't like it, don't have kids. Problem solved.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

827Aug said:


> No, not annoyed by it. Since we had a set of twins, we got so much attention. Our son was also a major "flirt" with women as an infant and a toddler. My estranged husband used to like to take him on shopping trips. Every sales clerk would immediately assist him.


My son was a huge flirt too. Several times in the mall he'd see a good looking girl sitting on a bench.. he's get up on the bench and sit with her... before long he was cudling with her. I told him to enjoy it cause it would not be long before he'd get slapped for that.. he laughed. Amazing that a kid that yound knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes I hate it, because they always ask stupid questions even to this day, like whether the child is mine or my wife's :scratchhead:

Like WTF? Seriously


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TrustInUs said:


> Yes older people love babies! Many lessons came from interactions with strangers when mine were toddlers. They've been offered dollar bills, candy, all kinds of stuff, of course I'm not bragging or anything


In some cultures it's a custom to offer something to a baby or small child... yes even a stranger's child. I always thought it was sweet.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jack I said:


> If it was only one person who did it,it wouldn't be so annoying.But it happens time after time after time after time.People stopping you in public while you're trying to shop.....Then if you were to tell people to their faces"Come On...it's just a baby.Thats a part of life.People have babies.Come on now.I'm sure you've seen plenty of babies".Then you would be considered mean........


We live in a world full of people... surrounded by people and we want to be left alone. We want to ignore them all, look right through them as though they do not exist. We put out vibes that say "don't talk to me", "Don't touch me".

Then one of them notices a child.. the child brings feelings of happiness and hope. The can break out of unfriendly-ignore-the-world mode for a couple of minutes and remember what's good about the world.. babies are good. 

People just love babies.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> My son was a huge flirt too. Several times in the mall he'd see a good looking girl sitting on a bench.. he's get up on the bench and sit with her... before long he was cudling with her. I told him to enjoy it cause it would not be long before he'd get slapped for that.. he laughed. Amazing that a kid that yound knew exactly what he was doing.


Must keep my daughter away from your son then. She's a kissy type too... Kissy + Flirt = Disaster... cute but I won't have it 

lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Must keep my daughter away from your son then. She's a kissy type too... Kissy + Flirt = Disaster... cute but I won't have it
> 
> lol


He's 24 now, in college. I think he's too hold for her anyway


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok good, so I won't be interrogating him anytime soon then 

lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Ok good, so I won't be interrogating him anytime soon then
> 
> lol


Nope not soon.... He's too busy with school anyway. He'll make a good catch some day. But right now he wants to get his PHD first.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My eldest had jet black straight hair and black and golden eyes and has darker skin. People would come up to us and say how happy they were we adopted a Korean or Native American baby. Unasked. One time when he was struggling with a shirt he didn't want to wear, at the mall he was thrashing around and someone said it was amazing that such young child was learning sign language. At least they didn't ask me if he had epilepsy or CP or Tourettes. 

People think they can walk right up to you and say anything they like no matter what. It's astonishing.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Count your blessings....... I have a friend who is very dark and her husband is white. the child is very fair skinned with straight hair. She says she has been challenged by so called well meaning strangers.......


I'm pregnant with my first, but I have a feeling I may be questioned about this baby. My husband is dark(Hispanic) and I am as white as can be(blonde, fair skin). I don't know how our baby will look, but I wouldn't be surprised if either of us get questioned about our baby. 

Although with that said, I don't get how anyone could get upset about people "ohhing and awwing" over a baby. Even when I was younger and a nanny for 2 young girls, I was never annoyed when strangers said things to me about them. They were adorable girls(half Asian, half white) and well behaved for me. They were not my children, but I was still happy to show them off. 

For my own baby, I would be happy to have people say things to me. It is a point of pride and I would(will) be happy to show off my newborn. I just don't want strangers touching my belly while I'm pregnant. Now that does bother me. No touchy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> I'm pregnant with my first, but I have a feeling I may be questioned about this baby. My husband is dark(Hispanic) and I am as white as can be(blonde, fair skin). I don't know how our baby will look, but I wouldn't be surprised if either of us get questioned about our baby.
> 
> Although with that said, I don't get how anyone could get upset about people "ohhing and awwing" over a baby. Even when I was younger and a nanny for 2 young girls, I was never annoyed when strangers said things to me about them. They were adorable girls(half Asian, half white) and well behaved for me. They were not my children, but I was still happy to show them off.
> 
> For my own baby, I would be happy to have people say things to me. It is a point of pride and I would(will) be happy to show off my newborn. I just don't want strangers touching my belly while I'm pregnant. Now that does bother me. No touchy.


Get a no touchy T-Shirt to wear


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> For my own baby, I would be happy to have people say things to me. It is a point of pride and I would(will) be happy to show off my newborn. I just don't want strangers touching my belly while I'm pregnant. Now that does bother me. No touchy.


You could always reach over and touch THEIR bellies. If they question you about it, just say "oh, I thought it would be ok since you don't seem to care about MY boundaries"


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Yes I hate it, because they always ask stupid questions even to this day, like whether the child is mine or my wife's :scratchhead:
> 
> Like WTF? Seriously


This is what my husband gets out & about (a few times now)...from strangers.... when they see our whole family eating at a restaurant for instance....... A man will say to him..."Are they all yours? " - he'll nod yes... then the next question is ...." Are they all to the same woman?" 

Sometimes there is a look of astonishment after that.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

Jack I said:


> My wife and I have had my sister in laws 6 week old for about three days now....In public everyone is starring at the kid and walking up to us asking questions.Saying "Aw look at the little baby!"It's annoying after so many people come up to us asking a bunch of questions.Having a little baby definitely draws attention to you.My question is for you all who have had kids,Is it annoying to you?Did you get tired of it?And why do people make such a big deal out of babies?




I like when someone compliments my baby, it makes me happy as a mother to hear some validation. 

Do you have any children? If you did you would know what is the big deal about a baby.


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Be thankful, your little baby must be beautiful, he or she could look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahaha...my son has this same picture on his phone  

I'm pregnant with identical twin boys, so I imagine we'll get lots of attention from strangers. I am a people person, though, & kind words or smiles from strangers make my heart all warm & fuzzy.

Nooo touching, though...not the belly or the babies


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is what my husband gets out & about (a few times now)...from strangers.... when they see our whole family eating at a restaurant for instance....... A man will say to him..."Are they all yours? " - he'll nod yes... then the next question is ...." Are they all to the same woman?"
> 
> Sometimes there is a look of astonishment after that.


I have 7 siblings. My parents used to get that all the time. It always just made us laugh.

One time we were at a restaurant somewhere in Germany. The owners of the place were so amazed at the big family that the gave us dinner free. Now that was worth it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is some stranger fussing over my baby is the worst thing that happened to me on any day, I'd be living a blessed life.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Is some stranger fussing over my baby is the worst thing that happened to me on any day, I'd be living a blessed life.


:iagree:


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

well, considering I am the LAST person who likes being approached when I am busy......I would say yes, when you see them coming there is a bit of "here we go" thing going on in your head.

but all the awwww, she's adoreable compliments do make you forget all that and be very proud.

so, i guess my answer is no.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

In the beginning, I first I didn't really like the attention when I would take my daughter out as a baby. She really is adorable though...I learned to say Thank you a lot...Many many beautiful women approached me... Looking back... it wasn't because I was a hunk like I thought and they used my baby as a good reason to talk to me. I can dream can't I?

Now we have a small dog and He is also cute. Although he is a rescue dog and 7 years old, he looks like a puppy. They'll say...ahhhh What a cute puppy... Even though he isn't a puppy, I smile real big and say thank you!

Personally, I love the attention I still get from my 9 year old Daughter


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

as long as a stranger is not acting creepy. When I've been with my nieces and nephew, it's nice to see strangers moved to tell me what a lovely family that I have.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Nah, I like it. It's sweet. I'll talk about how cute my kids are all day with anyone who'll listen.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I do get annoyed. I dont mind compliments every once in awhile but if I dont feel like talking or being botgered I make it perfectly clear with body language. I will ignore them, keep moving, turn me and my kids around and move past... Things like that. If they try and touch I give them dirty looks and move my kids away. Now if someone comes up, is respectful of space and asks if they can touch then I dont mind and I will let them. 

I just dont like those who have no respect for personal space or boundaries. It gets me riled up and my anxiety kicks in big time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I do get annoyed. I dont mind compliments every once in awhile but if I dont feel like talking or being botgered I make it perfectly clear with body language. I will ignore them, keep moving, turn me and my kids around and move past...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow somebody actually agreed with me on this...For me it is the fact that it is constant attention,no matter where we go,person after person after person.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Get a no touchy T-Shirt to wear


I actually saw a shirt that said that in the maternity section! I have actually been thinking about buying it, but it's kind of expensive just for a shirt. I may make my own, see how creative I can get. 

I also have to admit that I get all mushy over babies I see. At work today there was an adorable little boy who was the biggest flirt with me. I loved that he'd act all shy and then have a huge smile on his face looking at me. I melted. lol. I didn't make any comments to the parents really, but I always love seeing little babies and kids.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Speaking of crushes.... My son kept going up to this ... I think it was a seven year old girl... He went right up and said hi then made kissy faces at her. She giggled at him and then everytime we passed her and her parents he would wave all frantically and say hi repeatedly. She was adorable, had her curly hair in two pig tailed braids... It was funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Wow somebody actually agreed with me on this...For me it is the fact that it is constant attention,no matter where we go,person after person after person.


Yeah... That does get old after awhile lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

